# Conroe All Nighter 6/26/15



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Nate and I have not done an all night trip to Conroe since April, so he wanted to throw out a few jugs and try some nighttime crappie fishing or drifting for cats. Matt, a co-worker had never been jugging and has been asking to go. He had a free weekend and went along with us. We got on the water around 6:30pm Friday evening. The water was a bit choppy with a southwesterly wind that persisted all night. We set 6 jugs with 2 hooks each in 8' deep water, 6 jugs in 25' deep water with 5 hooks, and 10 more in 45' deep water with 5 hooks. We baited with an assortment of baits that I had in the freezer (beef heart, shrimp, crawfish, shad, bream, and goo. With a first timer on the boat with us, it took a bit longer than usual to get the lines set. After we got them set, we started running them in reverse order. We got 11 keepers up to 7.5 lbs, several below 14" that we released to grow a bit more, and 1 that weighed in at 10.7lbs that we CPRed.

After a second run, we had a total 17 in the cooler and decided to head to shore so we could clean our catch. 

With the lake being a bit choppy and the windy conditions we decided not to try drifting for cats. We headed for some sheltered water to try for a few crappie. Matt caught one that measured 9.5". After about an hour, we decided to run the jugs again. We got some more fish for the cooler. Around 3:30, we started seeing lightning in the distance. Even though the radar was clear we decided to pick up the jugs early. When we got to jug #10, it was going completely under the water. After we were able to get the jug in hand, it took awhile to get the fish to the surface. This one was a long a skinny one, tipping the scales at 32.7 lbs.

At jug # 20, we picked up another CPR. This one weighed 18.9lbs. 

We got the boat loaded on the trailer around 6:00am and headed home. Our final tally was 29 keepers up to 7.5 lbs, 3 CPRs and several smaller ones that we threw back. The keeper sized fish seemed to prefer shrimp and beef heart. The 3 CPRs bit on crawfish, shad, and bream.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Pretty good trip I would say...

How'd the rookie do?


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

SwampRat said:


> Pretty good trip I would say...
> 
> How'd the rookie do?


He got the hang of it and did well.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Conroe*

Nice write up and pic THX


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Great report!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

cwhitney said:


> Nate and I have not done an all night trip to Conroe since April, so he wanted to throw out a few jugs and try some nighttime crappie fishing or drifting for cats. Matt, a co-worker had never been jugging and has been asking to go. He had a free weekend and went along with us. We got on the water around 6:30pm Friday evening. The water was a bit choppy with a southwesterly wind that persisted all night. We set 6 jugs with 2 hooks each in 8' deep water, 6 jugs in 25' deep water with 5 hooks, and 10 more in 45' deep water with 5 hooks. We baited with an assortment of baits that I had in the freezer (beef heart, shrimp, crawfish, shad, bream, and goo. With a first timer on the boat with us, it took a bit longer than usual to get the lines set. After we got them set, we started running them in reverse order. We got 11 keepers up to 7.5 lbs, several below 14" that we released to grow a bit more, and 1 that weighed in at 10.7lbs that we CPRed.
> 
> After a second run, we had a total 17 in the cooler and decided to head to shore so we could clean our catch.
> 
> ...


Nice job! Did y'all notice any thermocline?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

TXPalerider said:


> Did y'all notice any thermocline?


I forgot to mention that in my report. We had one dead fish at 45' on the bottom hook and a couple of others that seemed a bit lethargic. I was surprised with all the fresh water flowing, but it looks like the thermocline is starting to develop. If I set jugs in water deeper than 25 feet, I won't be setting hooks lower than 25 feet deep for a while. I don't like wasting fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice fishing! I sure I was tough enough to handle all nighters again, man I miss that action,... until bed time.
Those are fine cat fish.

I was hoping no thermocline this year too with all of the fresh water coming in, but I see some signs of it developing now on lake Livingston.
Especially a lot more dead cat fish floating, and slicks that are between two jugs, so there is a dead cat fish down there making it.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice trip, Charles! Congrats on breaking in the newbie with some slime! LOL


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice trip CW. Looks like a fun night


----------

